# Bianchi project 1 hybrid



## erickk (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everybody,
Im new to biking and i just bought a used Bianchi Project 1 hybrid, and i was wondering does anybody know the quality and history of this bike? Thanks
Eric


----------



## erickk (Aug 24, 2008)

erickk said:


> Hi everybody,
> Im new to biking and i just bought a used Bianchi Project 1 hybrid, and i was wondering does anybody know the quality and history of this bike? Thanks
> Eric


bike information link is here:
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1995&Brand=Bianchi&Model=Project-1&Type=bike
It was replaced with WTB speed V seat and front tires were replaced.
Anybody got any idea?


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

These are great 'monster cross' bikes. nothing exciting component wise, but you can run with skinny or fat tires (probably up to 42-45). Try searching either the 29er or VRC forums over at mtbr.com for some more info. I know there was some threads about 'em in there.

Decent Japanese or Taiwanese cromo frame, fun offroader, if you're into that. 
Is it lugged? I'm surprised you'd still see that circa '95.


----------



## erickk (Aug 24, 2008)

logbiter said:


> These are great 'monster cross' bikes. nothing exciting component wise, but you can run with skinny or fat tires (probably up to 42-45). Try searching either the 29er or VRC forums over at mtbr.com for some more info. I know there was some threads about 'em in there.
> 
> Decent Japanese or Taiwanese cromo frame, fun offroader, if you're into that.
> Is it lugged? I'm surprised you'd still see that circa '95.


Thanks for the info and yes it is lugged.


----------

